# M$ annuncia il porting di office su linux/unix!!!!

## xlyz

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

evidentemente openoffice comincia a dare fastidio. 

nella grandi organizzazioni essere multipattaforma serve

cmq non sara' pronto prima del 2005

maggiori dettagli su http://office.microsoft.com/home/default.aspx

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>   
> 
> evidentemente openoffice comincia a dare fastidio. 
> 
> nella grandi organizzazioni essere multipattaforma serve
> ...

 

Un annuncio simile datato 1 Aprile mi crea qualche dubbio  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xlyz

beh, considerando che alle 6 del pomeriggio nessuno aveva ancora provveduto ...   :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> beh, considerando che alle 6 del pomeriggio nessuno aveva ancora provveduto ...  

 

ebbravo xlyz   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## -YoShi-

eheheh era meglio un kernel patchato M$  :Cool: 

```

bash-2.05b$ emerge -s microsoft-dev-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : microsoft-dev-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/microsoft-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.9-Xp_Sp1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.4-Xp

      Size of downloaded files: 33,863 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.microsoft.com

      Description: Full sources including the microsoft patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree, and including blue screen and Windows XP security patch

      License:     NoN-GPL-2 :P

```

Brrrrr... rabbrividiamooooo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> eheheh era meglio un kernel patchato M$ 
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b$ emerge -s microsoft-dev-sources
> ...

 

ho fatto una correzione, per renderlo più verosimile   :Wink: 

----------

## Bengio

A quest'ora ci stavo cascando come un idiota  :Very Happy: 

Pur di vendere, secondo me ne sarebbe capace!!!

----------

## hardskinone

Se fosse vero correrei nudo per il Poli urlando "Il Tempo e' giunto!!"

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

A proposito d' O PESC' d'aprile..

oggi apro linux magazine,e la terza quarta quinta e sesta pagina sono dedicate in toto a pubblicita'  a windows server  :Smile: 

ci sono rimasto un po' frastornato, spero sia un pesce .. altrimenti   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Bengio

Be, su linux magazine .... addirittura!!

Io leggendo chip di questo mese non riuscireste ad immaginare cosa ho letto:

la ditta pincopallino passando da linux a windows ha risparmiato migliaglia di euro e tempo, ora va alla grande e tante fregnacce del genere.

C'era anche il link che puntava sul sito microsoft ad una pagina che per curiosita' ho visto. Che dirvi, era piena di statistiche sulla presunta maggiore velocita' e stabilita, ecc.. in ogni caso appena il mio amico riporta la rivista voglio vedere se la ditta pubblicizzata esiste veramente e se ha davvero 5000 dipendenti!!!

Ma vi rendete conto che linux comincia davvero a dare fastidio?

Devo credere che ibm, novell, oracle abbiano fatto una fesseria passando a linux?  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Quasi quasi scrivo una mail e li avverto che windowsXP e' piu' veloce e piu' stabile   :Razz: 

----------

## iDarbert

Si, anch'io ho visto quella pubblicitá, il mio amico ha strappato la prima pagina e a incollato la seconda per non vederla  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sul sito non c'è alcuna notizia, poco tempò fa sul sito della Netraverse mi sembra c'era scritto che Microsoft confermava che NON ci sarà alcun Office per Linux (sinceramente spero sia così)

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> A proposito d' O PESC' d'aprile..
> 
> oggi apro linux magazine,e la terza quarta quinta e sesta pagina sono dedicate in toto a pubblicita'  a windows server 
> 
> ci sono rimasto un po' frastornato, spero sia un pesce .. altrimenti     

 

purtroppo non credo. Giusto oggi ho comprato linux magazine per la prima volta, e mi son beccato la pubblicità sulle pagine dalla 1 alla 4: al bennet non ho mai comperato nulla, certo non comincero': la 7-eleven ,sapete invece che cosa fa, nella vita, oltre a farsi pagare per mentire ?

una cosa é certa: ho comperato linux magazine oggi, non credo che tornero' a comperarlo di nuovo.

Coda

----------

## stuart

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una cosa é certa: ho comperato linux magazine oggi, non credo che tornero' a comperarlo di nuovo.
> 
> 

 

è la cosa più sensata da fare

per me linux magazine è MORTO

punto

e non tiriamo in ballo le storie che devono pure campare, probabilmente la microsoft ha comprato la pubblicità su TUTTE le riviste, per COERENZA loro però dovevano rifiutare la rivista di linux magazine, tanto non trovano coglioni che passano a windows server leggendo proprio  quella rivista............

----------

## Bengio

Per quel che mi riguarda, ho appena spedito una mail a linux magazine, spiegando il mio punto di vista. 

Mi domando come abbiano fatto in otto anni a raggiungere la posizione che occupano nel mercato. 

Probabilmente questa volta hanno sbagliato.

Ho dato un'occhiata ai loro prodotti:

DVD Magazine

PC Fun Extreme

Computer Games Gold

Discovery Channel

InDVD

I Filmissimi in DVD

La Mia Videoteca

HC Home Cinema

TV&Satellite

Internet Magazine

IoProgrammo

TAG

Office Magazine

Win Magazine

Quale Computer

Software World

Maxi Photo Collection

Idea Web

I Corsi di Win Magazine

PC Video Guide

I Fantastici CD-Rom

PC Tutor

La Mia Softeca

Win Magazine Extra

La Mia Barca

Come vedete sono parecchie le riviste che fanno capo a EDIZIONI MASTER

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la ditta pincopallino passando da linux a windows ha risparmiato migliaglia di euro e tempo, ora va alla grande e tante fregnacce del genere.
> 
> 

 

Anch'io l'ho letta su PCWorld ( il papà compra questa di rivista!  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) le pagine erano 4 e le ditte che hanno fatto miracoli con m$ erano BEN DUE !!!! Sinceramente non mi è piaciuta non tanto perche è della m$, ma perchè più che a esaltarsi tende a screditare LInux... pubblicità negativa insomma...

----------

## iDarbert

Il 7-Eleven è una catena di minimarket americana con la particolarità di rimanere aperta praticamente 24 ore su 24.

Della bennet ne ignoravo pure l'esistenza, ma la cosa più divertente è quello che trovate nel sito della microsoft tra i "183 casi trovati" su Telecom Italia...

 *Quote:*   

> Telecom Italia Wireline è uscita positivamente dal periodo di incertezza che ha caratterizzato il settore delle telecomunicazioni, grazie soprattutto a una strategia progressiva fondata sull'eccellenza delle infrastrutture tecnologiche e dell'innovazione di prodotto, sulla competitività e sul focus concentrato sul cliente attraverso un'agile infrastruttura business-oriented.
> 
> Nel mercato delle telecomunicazioni si avvertono i primi segni di ripresa dopo un periodo orientato al ribasso; Telecom Italia è comunque una delle poche realtà a non aver risentito della crescente pressione tecnologica, competitiva e regolamentare. Simone Battiferri, Marketing Manager for Web Services di Telecom Italia Wireline, ha risposte alle domande di John Liddle riguardanti l'innovativa strategia basata sui Web service che tante soddisfazioni ha dato pure in un periodo di incertezza, nonché sulla collaborazione in atto con HP e Microsoft.

 

----------

## comio

onestamente ho visto questa pubblicità anche su pc prof (che è molto scaduto negli ultimi anni...). Non mi sono impressionato. Una cosa è vera, se una azienda vuole mettere sistemi unix, deve anche pensare seriamente a mettere gente competente (ipotesi non sempre vera). Se metti Windows 2003 Server (l'ho provato, non è male) molte cose diventano a prova di idiota o quasi. Che poi il codice sia closed e le patch arrivino dopo 6 mesi... quello è un problema.

Comunque credo che anche le pubblicità che dicono che Linux è gratis sono fuorvianti. Il problema è che i manager normalmente sono peggio dei bambini, vedono la pubblicità dell'ultimo giocattolo e lo vogliono. Dovrebbero essere i tecnici a consigliare i vari aspetti negativi o positivi delle possibili offerte. 

Comunque l'assunzione "Windows/Linux=male" è sbagliata. Meglio pensare ad una azienda reale dove molte realtà convivono contemporaneamente. L'integrazione è la cosa fondamentale (se vi va di culo trovate anche vms, vax, ed os/390)

----------

## Bengio

Io non critico la scelta dei menager di creare un sistema informatico misto ecc... 

per me potrebbero usare anche il vecchio DOS o un commodore 64.

Guardate cosa ho letto sulla pagina di welcome di linux magazine: Se sei orientato 

all'Open Source, Linux Magazine è la rivista giusta!

Quello che mi da' fastidio e' la presa per i fondelli a livello etico che ci propongono. 

E' come se una rivista di amnesty international facesse pubblicita' alla beretta!!! 

In questo caso la logica non e' quella che ci propongono (open source, linux, 

informazioni a portata di tutti) e che si intenderebbe leggendo dalla pagina web 

ma e' la logica di guadagnare piu' di prima trascurando il motivo di esistenza della 

rivista stessa insieme alla fiducia che molti utenti avevano posto in essa.

----------

## iDarbert

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Io non critico la scelta dei menager di creare un sistema informatico misto ecc... 
> 
> per me potrebbero usare anche il vecchio DOS o un commodore 64.
> 
> Guardate cosa ho letto sulla pagina di welcome di linux magazine: Se sei orientato 
> ...

 

Io credo che la redazione di Linux Magazine sia stata all'oscuro di tutto ciò fino al momento dell'uscita della rivista.

La pubblicità non è competenza dei redattori della rivista, come dichiarato nell'email presente nel numero precedente, o quello precedente ancora; è evidente dunque che l'editore non ha la più pallida idea di come stanno le cose oggi giorno.

----------

## nightshadow

In ogni caso io non compero quella porcheria.. sebbene compro altre riviste dedicate esclusivamente al mondo linux.

su nessuna di queste ho trovato pubblicita M$.

In compenso ho letto che IBM conta di trasformare TUTTE le sue macchine (dai server alle Postazioni di lavoro) da windows a linux entro il 2005.

la notizia e' di febbraio, non del 1 aprile..

confermata anche dal sito IBM (modifichero' questo messaggio con il link poiche adesso non ho la rivista L&c sotto mano...)

----------

